
How our SaaS startup went from 8 Weeks of cash in the bank to profitability - andygcook
https://medium.com/team-tettra/navigating-the-depths-of-nearly-failing-to-profitability-part-3-land-ho-ea5a6aa5676e
======
andygcook
Hi HN - Andy from Tettra here, the author of this post.

I wrote this article because startups tend to be a rollercoaster of emotional
highs and lows. In my opinion there's not enough open discussion about the low
points. Usually when a startup founder gets asked, how's it going?", they
automatically respond, "we're killing it."

This is my attempt to shed some light on what we actually did to turn around
our startup from almost failing to getting to profitability.

Tried to be as honest as possible about what happened with our real numbers.
Would love to hear your comments, feedback or answer any questions here in the
thread.

